
Bumblebees Demonstrate the Power of Insect Brains - sharp11
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/23/science/bumblebees-insect-brains-video.html
======
21
According to wiki a bee has 1 mil neurons and 1 billion synapses.

Even if we consider one synapse=one parameter, that would be bigger than the
models which learned how to play Atari games.

So I guess it's not such a big surprise.

Of course, bee neurons also do other stuff besides learning a game.

